# Future ewaste prices



## copycat (May 14, 2013)

So what does everyone think the future price of e-waste will go? Up or down?


----------



## Claudie (May 14, 2013)

Well, it may be a supply & demand sort of thing. The more people that are doing it will most certainly drive the price down, but the more of it that disappears from the market will most certainly drive prices up. The more companies there are upgrading to newer equipment will put more scrap out there which will most certainly drive the price down, but the more laws we have regulating the recovery of it will most certainly drive prices up. With the growing knowledge of how to recycle and big companies recycling their own materials, that would most certainly drive the prices down, but if technology slows down then people will start to keep equipment longer and cause a temporary shortage of scrap, which would most certainly drive the prices up. If the precious metals market should happen to drop considerably, that would most certainly drive the prices down, but on the other hand if the market goes up, that would certainly drive the price of scrap up also. 
I guess that I would have to say that it may go up and/or down. :|


----------



## rusty (May 14, 2013)

copycat said:


> So what does everyone think the future price of e-waste with go? Up or down?



Awkward question, due to advances in technology the content of precious metals used in electronics will be much less in my opinion the real value will be in the plastics used in the manufacture of an electronic item.

As the worlds oil reserves decline the value of recycled plastics will most definitely increase.


----------



## joem (May 14, 2013)

Since more people are scrapping it here the prices have been dropping


----------



## rusty (May 14, 2013)

joem said:


> Since more people are scrapping it here the prices have been dropping



joem what do you figure the long term forecast will be for e-waste, say over the next 5 years.

How many of our forum members actually use a desk top computer.


----------



## skippy (May 14, 2013)

Time to stockpile?


----------



## Claudie (May 14, 2013)

I still use a desk top computer. I haven't had good results with laptops. :|


----------



## Geo (May 14, 2013)

i can tell you when the chassis was manufactured on my desktop, other than that, i think every thing else was added by me at some point in time or replaced.


----------



## Claudie (May 14, 2013)

I built mine from scrap. Many of the computers I was scraping were better than the one I bought. I don't know for sure how many different computers were used to make this one, but it works pretty good! :|


----------



## joem (May 19, 2013)

I use a desktop for hard drive reformatting and one for movie downloads and playing on my TV other than that I'm a laptop man.
I see the future of scrapping being very specific. If you can't remove and sort electronic waste items into ever smaller categories then you will be subject to crowds of middlemen all paying you crap for scrap. The law of supply and demand is a good lesson here. I find a mix of barter and cash works well.


----------



## Palladium (May 19, 2013)

The future of electronics recycling i think will not lye in precious metal recovery, but in base metal recovery and will be controlled by big industry through the "Save the Earth Cartel". You wont sell it. You will pay to have it disposed of or give it to them free. 
I'm a laptop man.


----------



## rusty (May 19, 2013)

Palladium said:


> The future of electronics recycling i think will not lye in precious metal recovery, but in base metal recovery and will be controlled by big industry through the "Save the Earth Cartel". You wont sell it. You will pay to have it disposed of or give it to them free.
> I'm a laptop man.




2nd that Palladium.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (May 19, 2013)

I just watched an older episode of the British Top Gear. Jeremy Clarkson bought a Volvo from a car dealer for one pound. He was able to do this because of a law that requires you to recycle old vehicles. The dealer would of had to pay 150 pounds to have it recycled. Selling it for 1, saved them money.

Derek


----------



## joem (May 19, 2013)

rusty said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > The future of electronics recycling i think will not lye in precious metal recovery, but in base metal recovery and will be controlled by big industry through the "Save the Earth Cartel". You wont sell it. You will pay to have it disposed of or give it to them free.
> ...



Somebody will buy it, they always do.


----------



## ericrm (May 19, 2013)

does many poeple can post a recent price list for ewaste?
i would like to see how the drop for gold and silver have affected the price ? in quebec we just get bs over bs...


----------



## Palladium (May 19, 2013)

That's just it. You can't buy and sell toxic waste. You can't make money off what you can't trade. So your only option is to give it away or it will cost you more money than you could make off it. That's what the laws are moving towards for heavy metals.


----------



## joem (May 19, 2013)

ericrm said:


> does many poeple can post a recent price list for ewaste?
> i would like to see how the drop for gold and silver have affected the price ? in quebec we just get bs over bs...


The price list is getting harder to put together here
I can get the low end of 1.54 ( which I don't take) and the high end of 3.20 for OEM green boards.


----------



## Claudie (May 19, 2013)

joem said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium said:
> ...



In the US, if they can charge a fee for something, they will. It's just a matter of time here. :|


----------



## ericrm (May 19, 2013)

joem said:


> ericrm said:
> 
> 
> > does many poeple can post a recent price list for ewaste?
> ...



joem does your oem green board include p4?


----------



## joem (May 19, 2013)

ericrm said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > ericrm said:
> ...


 If they are green/yellow they take them as small socket
any other colour = chinese low quality boards


----------



## ericrm (May 19, 2013)

how much you get for small socket?


----------



## joem (May 19, 2013)

ericrm said:


> how much you get for small socket?


I don't have my paperwork here
I can get it on Tuesday.
PM me with what you can get maybe I will get you more or you can geyt me more


----------



## ericrm (May 19, 2013)

ok not a problem, im always looking around to find best rate and price.


----------



## joem (May 20, 2013)

I do see an overall increase in all metal prices since another olympics is coming up and the demand for metal will rise


----------



## copycat (May 21, 2013)

why because of the olympics?


----------



## joem (May 21, 2013)

copycat said:


> why because of the olympics?


The london olympics caused metal prices to rise due to all the new building
It was good times for me and recycling metal


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 21, 2013)

They will skyrocket or rise in increments soon; because when the federal bank wants to create money from dust; they'll just add the number in their system. They artificially bring down the Prices of Oil, Gold, Silver (all general recourses) so that when they add a certain number : example 1 trillion dollar; the prices would not skyrocket above their normal therms; example the set gold price is at 65 dollars per gram due to the buy&sell request of the given material. they bring it down to 50 dollars per gram so when they add a given amount of (fake) money in their system so that the price of gold would not skyrocket they'll keep letting the gold or any other material rise in increments until it reaches it's original price. imagine if they would not bring down the price artificially, then gold would have been over 100's of dollars per gram today. Since this system is made to rip off people it will eventually totally collapse someday.


----------

